# Turning my Weber Genesis into a pizza oven... With qview



## worktogthr (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi all,

Been wanting to try this for a while since my weber can get a lot hotter than my oven and won't set off any smoker detectors.

So here is my set up...













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 30, 2014






Seen my Weber up to 700 degrees but with the bricks and the pizza stone sucking up all the heat I am not sure that's happening in time for dinner... Here she is after 45 minutes preheating....













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 30, 2014


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 30, 2014)

Well while that was heating up I got the ingredients together.

Store made dough, homemade sauce, cubed fresh mozzarella, pecorino Romano, salt, pepper, and corn meal for the pizza peel.













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 30, 2014






And assembled...













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 30, 2014






This pizza did not want to be circular...













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 30, 2014


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 30, 2014


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 30, 2014






Wish me luck folks!  Be back with more!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 30, 2014)

Should be tasty! I like using my newest mini-WSM, the Mini-ZA for making pizza!


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 30, 2014)

Well 575 was my temp on the weber therm, which I know is not super accurate.  So I put the pizza on and checked it after about 5-6 minutes.  Pretty close to done but the underside  wasn't as dark as I would have liked.  Closed the lid quick and gave it another two minutes.    

Pulled it after 8 minute or so...













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 30, 2014






Sprinkled with some fresh basil from the pots in front of my house.













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 30, 2014






Some more photos...













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 30, 2014


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 30, 2014


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 30, 2014






Overall this was really successful.  The crust was crusty on the outside and chewy on the inside like the pizzas I am used to ordering here in NY.  Usually takes me 11-12 minutes in my oven at 550 (the highest setting).   So I am guessing my actual grill temp may have been around 600 or higher.  Over advantages of making pizza outside is that all the mess (flour, cornmeal, etc.) can just get hosed off the deck and the smoke alarms aren't going off.  Definitely recommend trying this!  Thanks for looking,

- Chris


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 30, 2014)

Tasty ZA!!!


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks!  I will definitely do this again!  Maybe buffalo chicken next time


----------



## knifebld (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks fantastic bud, I still have not tried Pizza on the grill yet!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 31, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that!...JJ


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## shoebe (Aug 27, 2014)

That looks great, nice job


----------



## worktogthr (Aug 27, 2014)

Shoebe said:


> That looks great, nice job


Thanks!  Have to do another one of these!


----------

